

PubSubHubbub and arbitrary content (JSON) - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/arbitrary-content-pubsubhubbub/

======
benatkin
I think canonical JSON combined with google-diff-match-patch might be workable
for superfeedr to implement to send diffs rather than the full content each
time...

<https://github.com/jchris/canonical-json> <http://code.google.com/p/google-
diff-match-patch/>

It is, after all, a text format. I think for things with big multiline
strings, google-diff-match-patch might work better on it if the multiline
strings weren't on a single line like they have to be in JSON.

------
kondro
Looks pretty good to me. A step in the right direction.

I guess they are trying to convince the popular content providers that instead
of them scraping their data all the time to provide subscription-style
services to their users, they should just tell Superfeedr about changes via
their API.

It could work!

